# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "Automatic", Yellowknife, 2013

## Airicist

thisisyellowknife.com

facebook.com/yellowknife.yellowknife

vimeo.com/thisisyellowknife

----------


## Airicist

Yellowknife - Automatic
September 4, 2013




> I like the patterns and I like the routine
> when it all follows certain rules.
> It must be well-ordered, screened and adjusted.
> It's a matter of principle.
> I am a robot, I am a machine,
> working on schematics made by someone else
> but I think that's okay.
> I like the patterns and I like the routine
> when it all follows certain rules.
> ...

----------

